
Have We Detected Megastructures Built by Aliens Around a Distant Star? - ckurose
http://www.popsci.com/have-we-detected-alien-megastructures-around-distant-star
======
hugh4
I'm not saying it's not aliens, but it's not aliens.

I read the paper which quite happily discusses clouds of debris of various
kinds and avoids any mention of aliens. Comets sound reasonable. Still, it
looks like an object worry keeping an eye on.

